# Access + Linux: geht das?



## arnydaniel (1. Aug 2006)

Hi,

kann ich so ohne Weiteres mit der JDBC-ODBC-Brücke auf eine Access-DB zugreifen?
Hab hier im Forum gelesen, dass es unter Win auch funktioniert, wenn keine Access installiert ist. Wie sieht das mit Linux aus? Dort ist ja der ODBC-Treiber für Access ja eigentlich nicht vorhanden - geht es aber trotzdem?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## foobar (1. Aug 2006)

Seit wann gibt es Access unter Linux? 
Du müsstest schon Crossoffice oder Access mit Wine verwenden.


----------



## muckelzwerg (1. Aug 2006)

Sowas ?  
http://www.planet-source-code.com/vb/scripts/ShowCode.asp?txtCodeId=2691&lngWId=2#SECTION2

  --  --  muckelzwerg


----------



## arnydaniel (1. Aug 2006)

Also ich formuliere meine Frage mal anderst:
Kann ich mit JAVA unter Linux auf eine Access-DB zugreifen?
(Ich vermute ja dass es nicht geht, da unter Linux meines Wissens keine entsprechender ODBC-Treiber vorhanden ist)

Danke


----------



## muckelzwerg (1. Aug 2006)

Ich dachte jetzt, da läuft eine Datasource auf einem Windowsserver und Du
sprichst den mit JDBC-ODBC an. (ist vermutlich ein kommerzieller Treiber nötig)
Ansonsten :
http://java.sun.com/products/jdbc/faq.html#5

  --  --  muckelzwerg


----------



## thE_29 (1. Aug 2006)

Also ODBC gibts für Linux glaube ich auch!

Zumindest kann man bei Oracle das einrichten!


----------



## Caffè Latte (2. Aug 2006)

Hi,

es gibt unixODBC; auf der Homepage findet sich eine Treiberliste, da ist auch MS Access genannt:

http://www.unixodbc.org/drivers.html

Allerdings kosten die Access Treiber IMHO was ...


----------



## kama (2. Aug 2006)

Hallo,

schon mal Jackcess angeschaut?

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------

